# Can I give maxx some peanut butter inside his kong?



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

I was just wondering if I could put some peanut butter in maxx's kong toy for him to chew on and also for mental stimulation? And I've also heard freezing it with his dog food and peanut butter is a good treat too. What are your thoughts on this? And would it be harmful to maxx? 

Thank you!!!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

It's prolly safe to feed him peanut butter. I treat frozen peanut butter kongs to my boys with no issues. Maxx looks a bit young in your profile pick, depending on if he's a puppy still, I would prolly start with a small amount off a spoon as a test to make sure it doesn't trouble his digestive track first. Then if it all goes well, start with a small amount in a kong and work your way up. Sometimes too much peanut butter gave my boy soft stool when he was a puppy so maybe go slow initially.


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

My only dislike of peanut butter in kongs is you really do need to clean it up afterward. Not a big deal but something to keep in mind. 

I've had a few occasions where they lost the kong under the couch and I didn't find it for a while.....big fun in the sink.

As for the tummy issues - It's like eating an MRE. You balance the peanut butter and cheese to keep things operating properly if you follow.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> It's prolly safe to feed him peanut butter. I treat frozen peanut butter kongs to my boys with no issues. Maxx looks a bit young in your profile pick, depending on if he's a puppy still, I would prolly start with a small amount off a spoon as a test to make sure it doesn't trouble his digestive track first. Then if it all goes well, start with a small amount in a kong and work your way up. Sometimes too much peanut butter gave my boy soft stool when he was a puppy so maybe go slow initially.


Yes he is only 3 1/2 months old. I have him a tiny tiny amount in his kong and be seems to really like it  I will try the freezing thing in a few days when I make sure that he isn't having any issues with bowel movements and stuff like that. Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> My only dislike of peanut butter in kongs is you really do need to clean it up afterward. Not a big deal but something to keep in mind.
> 
> I've had a few occasions where they lost the kong under the couch and I didn't find it for a while.....big fun in the sink.
> 
> As for the tummy issues - It's like eating an MRE. You balance the peanut butter and cheese to keep things operating properly if you follow.


Haha yes I will make sure that I clean it out and make sure that he doesn't lose it. Yeah I will make sure he doesn't have any users with it. I think my main concern was upsetting his tummy and also if he is too young for it yet. Thank you!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

How often can I give it to him for his age and as long as there are no issues with it? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I am a firm believer in 'everything in moderation' so my boys prolly don't get peanut butter more than once a week. I rotate through the following treats: pb kong, pig ears (small chunks - not whole ears), antlers, raw bones, carrots, frozen yogurt cubes, nylabones, and various other minimally processed dog-safe foods.


----------



## Al Pozzolini (Aug 13, 2013)

Unsalted peanut butter...you wanna get the good stuff.


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

You can freeze the kong w the PB in it to make it last longer 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you all from your answers!!

Now, can he get a peanut allergy or something? 

And also, he is a pretty normal pooper. Like he goes when he wakes up in the morning and then once ( sometimes twice after each meal, but today he hasn't had a bowel movement since this morning around 7:30am, and now it is 1:00pm and still nothing. Could this be normal every once in a while due to being tired or is it something that I should get my vet in on? 

Sorry so many questions. I guess I'm paranoid... He's not my first dog but my first GSD and I lost my Rottweiler very suddenly from illness at 17 months old, and I know with puppies and dogs things can go bad real quick but I also don't want to be a worry wart ya know? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I did it for Knuckles when I started leaving him out of the crate when I left... but be careful, I think there is an addictive ingredient in them or something because the first time I left the house and didn't give him his "peanut butter toy" I came home to him bringing it to me at the door and dropping it at my feet and giving me that "you forgot something...." look


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Kittilicious said:


> I did it for Knuckles when I started leaving him out of the crate when I left... but be careful, I think there is an addictive ingredient in them or something because the first time I left the house and didn't give him his "peanut butter toy" I came home to him bringing it to me at the door and dropping it at my feet and giving me that "you forgot something...." look


Oh really? Haha how funny!! Okay, well thank you for that info!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AngieW (Nov 13, 2012)

Another thing you could try mixing in is canned pumpkin. Make sure it is 100% pumpkin, not pumpkin pie mix. Pumpkin is actually good for dogs and is often recommended for dogs with diarrhea. 

When Kylie was a puppy, I would mix maybe 1-2 tbsp of canned pumpkin with her kibble and stuff it in the kong and then freeze it. This only works if you keep track of the kong and it gets eaten that day. 

I stopped mixing pumpkin in when she stopped being interested. I stopped using kongs with her entirely for several months, but then she got to a point where she refused to eat any food that was in her bowl and would only eat if I hand-fed her or put the food in a kong. Now she eats most of her food from kongs again, but I just stuff her kongs with dry kibble. I rarely put anything else in them.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

AngieW said:


> Another thing you could try mixing in is canned pumpkin. Make sure it is 100% pumpkin, not pumpkin pie mix. Pumpkin is actually good for dogs and is often recommended for dogs with diarrhea.
> 
> When Kylie was a puppy, I would mix maybe 1-2 tbsp of canned pumpkin with her kibble and stuff it in the kong and then freeze it. This only works if you keep track of the kong and it gets eaten that day.
> 
> I stopped mixing pumpkin in when she stopped being interested. I stopped using kongs with her entirely for several months, but then she got to a point where she refused to eat any food that was in her bowl and would only eat if I hand-fed her or put the food in a kong. Now she eats most of her food from kongs again, but I just stuff her kongs with dry kibble. I rarely put anything else in them.


Perfect! Thank you  I'm trying my first frozen kong with him in the morning so I hope all goes well. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

*Peanut Butter for Dogs*

I picked up DOGSBUTTER in Petco which is salt and sugar free peanut butter just for them. It also had an addition of Coconut oil for a shiny coat. Sarge just luvs it


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I always used natural peanut butter with no additives added. I put kibble in first, then the peanut butter and freeze it. It lasts a longer time and my dogs always enjoyed it as a cool summer treat as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you're going to give your dog p-nut butter i suggest
giving him organic p-nut butter with no salt or sugar added.


----------



## loveformygermanshepherd (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to look into that peanut butter so her can have a healthy snack 

Thank you all for all your suggestions!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sweet boy (Feb 13, 2021)

Sergeantsays said:


> *Peanut Butter for Dogs*
> 
> I picked up DOGSBUTTER in Petco which is salt and sugar free peanut butter just for them. It also had an addition of Coconut oil for a shiny coat. Sarge just luvs it


Is Petco in Canada? If so where can I get this dog peanut better?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

7 year old thread. As far as I know, there are no Petco's in Canada but there was a release saying their products would be sold in Canadian Tire's pet department.

There's also products like the link below but for the cost, I'd just buy a high quality peanut butter with the caveat that:
"The good news is that regular *peanut butter* is safe to give your *dog* as a treat. The ingredient causing the problem is Xylitol, a sugar substitute found in lower or sugar-free products. If the *peanut butter* you give your *dog* doesn't contain Xylitol, then your furry friend can enjoy it."









KONG® Snacks™ Peanut Butter Dog Treat | dog Biscuits & Bakery | PetSmart


KONG® Snacks™ Peanut Butter Dog Treat at PetSmart. Shop all dog biscuits & bakery online




www.petsmart.ca


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I get Smuckers natural peanutbutter that is nothing more than peanuts and salt. I shake the jar up to mix in the oils and then store it in the fridge. It is a little messy if you don't shake it enough but my dogs don't need extra sugar in regular p'nut butter.


----------

